# Experts - Give us the lowdown on this design please guys.



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You'll have to excuse where this link leads, so first allow me to apologise for that, but this is pre-release info on speakers I'm interested in and I'd like to know if anyone has any valuable input on these. I cant share approximate pricing yet as it's an estimate I cant share. If you could look at the components, speaker design philosophy and give any views I would be very interested to see what you guys come back with, especially from the people who are familiar with the drivers. 

They wont be cheap, but I wander what you might expect these to cost.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not think that many of us Stateside will be familiar with XTZ Speakers. They certainly look quite fetching. Look like quite high quality drivers. One thing is for sure, Internet/Factory Direct Companies offer major advantages in offering sound for pound if you will. Hopefully our fellow Shackster/Moderator Recruit (John) might have some experience with that company as he lives in England.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

He's no more familiar with them than I am I'm afraid. These photo's are pre-release and there isnt much info available on them. I'm hoping some people will have some experience of the individual drivers and be able to comment on their performance. I think its as good as I can hope for but it would be nice, you guys in the US seem to spend more time playing with DIY builds so maybe I can get lucky. Heres the info on them:

Floor standing speaker
* 122 cm height
* 60 kg each unit
* dual SEAS Excel 10" drivers
* Thiel & Partner midrange driver
* Ceramic 1" tweeter from German Visaton
* Cab size will be 380mm wide and about 500mm deep with foot


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The building of speakers can be more complex than just how good certain drivers perform, the careful choosing of crossover components and LF/MF & HF drivers need to be matched accordingly and in a way tuned in the cabinets that they reside in, I have no doubts that XTZ are excellent VFM and probably will be very good but from the looks those speakers will need a very big room to work well in or else a good EQ solution will be needed...and until someone actualy gets to hear them I would be reserved in commenting in outright performance...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah that sounds a fair assessment. I do have an idea on how much they will be but I'm not sure I should release that. They may be to much speaker for my room but we will see in time I guess. I know the main drivers are very well regarded and XTZ seem to be very good so its a start I guess.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

How is your DIY sub coming a long Dan anyway?

Graham seems to be doing extremely well with his new build...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Slowly, Ive had the amp for a few weeks now and have been waiting for the drivers to arrive from the US. I received the e-mail today that they have arrived in Englishland so will be going to pick them up this weekend hopefully. Hopefully I'll be busy with it over the next few weeks, if work doesnt keep getting in the way :foottap:, and should get it complete within the month.

I'll start a thread over here as well for y'all :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

cheers Dan :T look forward to your thread...

you chaps need to do a shoot out once you have all completed the builds :fireworks2:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

We have been talking about it :devil: :hsd:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> We have been talking about it :devil: :hsd:


good stuff Dan and look forward to it :T


----------

